# 3.5+ ton van - euro emissions category?



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,

We're off to Austria in the summer in our 3.5+ ton van and, although intending to take our time and avoid the toll roads, there's always the chance that we'll take a wrong turn and end up having to buy a GO box. In that event I want to be able to know, and have proof of, our EU emission category (in order to not pay the maximum rate by default).

Trouble is I can't seem to find the information anywhere...

Our van is a Hymer B544CL on a Fiat Ducato 2.3L JTD base.

Any ideas?

Cheers
CD


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Have you looked on the transport for london website?

I don't know the address but I'm sure Google will get it. Enter your reg no and away you go.

Gordon

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What age is your van?? the newer the vehicle the higher the "Euro spec" Number


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You can check by putting your vehicle details in this site:

https://lowemissionzone.tfl.gov.uk/b/pb/lezComplianceProvideVRM.faces

Colin


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

It is clearly stated on my registration document. 
As I see it you will definitely need a go box for Austria even if you stay off motorways.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

uncleswede

Not shown on my registration document either. I emailed Peugeot with my engine & vehicle details & they replied with the euro emission information.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks all ....



> *camallison *
> You can check by putting your vehicle details in this site:
> 
> https://lowemissionzone.tfl.gov.uk/b/pb/lezComplianceProvideVRM.faces


Hi. Thanks for that. Well, that service tells me I'm compliant but not what euro emission category the vehicle is :-(



> *Devonboy *
> Not shown on my registration document either. I emailed Peugeot with my engine & vehicle details & they replied with the euro emission information.


That's great - I'll try that.



> *tulsehillboys *
> As I see it you will definitely need a go box for Austria even if you stay off motorways


Hopefully not! My understanding is that, if you (can) stay off of the Austrian Autoroutes and Expressways there are no tolls. The key piece of kit would seem to be a dedicated, detailed Austrian road map/atlas. Obviously it will take a lot longer and probably cost more in fuel than the saved tolls(!) but that's not really why we're doing it - it should be a more interesting way to see the real Austria and we'll have plenty of time, anyway ...

Cheers
CD


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I am going through the same process as you. Copy section 4 of your V5c (scan is best) and email to [email protected] with name and address and requirement. Homologation document should be back within a couple of weeks

Malkay


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would check the actual toll costs before making any assumptions about extra costs of staying off the M/ways  they can be expensive!!!


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

malkay said:


> I am going through the same process as you. Copy section 4 of your V5c (scan is best) and email to [email protected] with name and address and requirement. Homologation document should be back within a couple of weeks


Excellent - thanks. I'll try that.
CD


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

> *tulsehillboys *
> As I see it you will definitely need a go box for Austria even if you stay off motorways


Hopefully not! My understanding is that, if you (can) stay off of the Austrian Autoroutes and Expressways there are no tolls. The key piece of kit would seem to be a dedicated, detailed Austrian road map/atlas. Obviously it will take a lot longer and probably cost more in fuel than the saved tolls(!) but that's not really why we're doing it - it should be a more interesting way to see the real Austria and we'll have plenty of time, anyway ...

Cheers
CD[/quote]

Thank you for this - I did a bit more digging and it seems only A and S roads need the box - clearly the issue is can you be sure you stay off them. I personally would feel happier with the box the fines look steep!!!


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

Go to the website of ASFNIG and it telss you all about Go box and vingnette. You will need the Go box to use any motorway in Austria even if you get diverted off a minor road onto a motorway.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

uncleswede said:


> malkay said:
> 
> 
> > I am going through the same process as you. Copy section 4 of your V5c (scan is best) and email to [email protected] with name and address and requirement. Homologation document should be back within a couple of weeks
> ...


Malkay - thanks. I wrote to emailed FIAT as you suggested and, sure enough, they came back to me with a homologation document which shows my vehicle is Euro Emission Category IV.


----------

